# Been offered this for £80 is it worth it?



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

View attachment 22662


Need a second grinder. I have been offered this for £80 from my local pub. Can anyone tel me burr size or model type? Would it be suitable for grinding up to 250g at a time?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

With that picture it's difficult to say exactly what it is, other than it's a rebadged Cunill - probably from anything between the 1980's and mid 2000s.

My personal guess would be a Cunill Tauro or Colombia, from the 90s. 59mm flat burrs - probably OK-ish, but you'd probably be better off putting your £80 towards a Super Jolly instead.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You can get better for a little more


----------

